# IEM for 800rs. need good build quality



## flyingcow (Apr 25, 2014)

Please suggest a good IEM for around ~800 rs.
Need for-metal/jazz/blues etc.
Must be of good build quality (will be used during workouts)
Dont want ES-18, broke previously
thanks
P.S. good build quality is required


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 25, 2014)

Cowon EM1 eyes closed!

Current user is recommending you!


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 25, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Cowon EM1 eyes closed!
> 
> Current user is recommending you!


how is the build quality?/
also how is it comparable to other iems you have used, if any 
thanks


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 26, 2014)

Are you really asking for good build quality at 800 bucks ?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 26, 2014)

i would use low cost iems, so that when they break up during workout, it doesnt burn my pocket. by good built quality i mean comparatively good


----------



## shubhu (Apr 26, 2014)

Choose between Creative EP 630 or Cowon EM1.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 26, 2014)

ok ordered Cowon EM1 for 750 1yr warranty, thanks to  [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION]  [MENTION=276253]shubhu[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=261170]AbhMkh[/MENTION]


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 27, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> i would use low cost iems, so that when they break up during workout, it doesnt burn my pocket. by good built quality i mean comparatively good



In single sentence Cowon EM1 exceeds build quality if Apple EarPods !


----------



## abirthedevil (Apr 27, 2014)

Good choice


----------



## rish1 (May 20, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ok ordered Cowon EM1 for 750 1yr warranty, thanks to  [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION]  [MENTION=276253]shubhu[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=261170]AbhMkh[/MENTION]



Hi , do you find any major difference in sound Quality over Es18 or is it just marginally better.. ? is it worth the upgrade over ES18 ?


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ok ordered Cowon EM1 for 750 1yr warranty, thanks to  @kunalgujarathi  @shubhu and  @AbhMkh


Bought offline? Flipkart itself showng as 720/-


----------



## Nanducob (May 20, 2014)

rish said:


> Hi , do you find any major difference in sound Quality over Es18 or is it just marginally better.. ? is it worth the upgrade over ES18 ?



Hello... i am the original O.P as i was banned during that time, I have used es 18 and i personally think em1 doesnt have that extra bass of es 18.Its more balanced i guess.Dont know if sound changes due to burn in .EM1s build quality is awesome for the price when compared to cheap cables of es18..

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Bought offline? Flipkart itself showng as 720/-



no bought from *www.cowonindia.in/Products/Media-P...nes/Cowon/Cowon-EM1-earphone/pid-2300503.aspx
as its the Official store.

- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> ok ordered Cowon EM1 for 750 1yr warranty, thanks to  [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION]  [MENTION=276253]shubhu[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=261170]AbhMkh[/MENTION]



liar ! XD


----------



## rish1 (May 20, 2014)

thanks for the reply so its not at all an upgrade over ES18 sound quality wise.. i wounder what is the next best IEM after ES18


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 8, 2014)

Soundmagic ES18's build quality is a joke. One side fell off while i had it in my pocket. Thats after 3 weeks (or maybe 1 month) of usage .
The insides look like its some Rs 90 local earphones that comes with Rs900 local phones.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 9, 2014)

Cowon EM1!
Build quality surpasses all counterparts!


----------

